# MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows VISTA Super Fast



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 3, 2008)

So you are using Windows Vista and feel that its slower than Windows XP? Then you have come to the right place.

Following tutorial will help you in tweaking your Windows Vista to the max and you'll feel a significant improvement in your system performance. So without wasting any time lets start:

*1.* Following code contains a few registry modifications, which are completely safe and can increase the performance of Windows Vista. Just paste following code in Notepad, save the file with name *"Vishal.reg"* (including quotes) and then run it:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
@="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Move To]
@="{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\cmd]
"Extended"=-

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd]
"Extended"=-

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"StatusBar"=dword:00000001
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"fWrap"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"AutoEndTasks"="1"
"HungAppTimeout"="1000"
"MenuShowDelay"="8"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="2000"
"LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=dword:00000001
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000001
"NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer]
```
*2.* Right-click on *My Computer* icon on Desktop and select *Properties* (or press *<WIN>* key + *<Pause/Break>* key),  click on *Advanced system settings* link in left side pane (You can also open it by typing *sysdm.cpl* in RUN or start menu search box and press Enter). Now click on *Settings* button in *Performance* section:

 *img225.imageshack.us/img225/8734/advancedjc2.pngNow disable all unnecessary options in *Visual Effects* tab, you can remain following options enabled according to your requirements:

*Enable desktop composition* (If you want to use Windows Aero theme)
*Enable transparent glass* (If you want to use transparency in Windows)
*Show preview and filters in folder* (If you use Details Pane in Explorer)
*Show thumbnails instead of icons* (If you want to show thumbnails in Explorer)
*Show window contents while dragging* (If you want windows to show content while moving them)
*Smooth edges of screen fonts* (If you want to show smooth fonts)
*Use drop shadows for icon labels on the desktop* (If you want to show shadows under desktop icon labels)
*Use visual styles on windows and buttons* (If you want to use Windows Aero or Basic theme.)
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7117/performanceua4.png
*
3.* Open *Folder Options* and click on *View* tab:

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/9962/folderoptionsue2.png

Now disable following options:

*Display file size information in folder tips.*
*Display simple folder view in Navigation pane.*
*Hide extensions for known file types.*
*Show encrypted or compressed NTFS files in color.*
*Show pop-up description for folder and desktop items.*
Other options don't affect the system performance. You can enable/disable them according to your requirements.

*4.* Right-click on *My Computer* icon on Desktop and select *Manage* (You can also open it by typing *services.msc* in RUN or start menu search box and press Enter).
Now goto *Services & Applications -> Services*. Here you can set a few unnecessary services to *Manual*, which will not start with windows and will decrease the boot time and will increase system performance.
Please follow the following tutorial to know about which services can be safely set to MANUAL:

*Windows Vista Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL*
*
5.* Type *msconfig* in RUN or Startmenu search box and press Enter. Now goto *Startup* tab and deselect the unnecessary entries, which you don't want to start automatically with Windows, e.g. you can disable VGA driver utility, Sound Card utility, etc to speed up the startup time and to increase system performance.
You can also disable these items using *Windows Defender*. Open Windows Defender and click on *Tools* and then click on "*Software Explorer*".
*
6.* Open *Sound* in Control Panel (or type *mmsys.cpl* in RUN or Startmenu search box and press Enter), goto *Sounds* tab and select *No Sounds* in *Sound Scheme* section. Or you can remain some of your favorite sounds but set *Exit Windows, Windows Logoff, Windows Logon and Start Navigation* to *(None)*.
*
7.* After following all above mentioned points, you'll see a big improvement in your Windows Vista performance. If you want to tweak more, then you can use 3rd party tools which are listed here:

*Windows Vista Tweaking Software List*
*
8.* At last I'll advise to defrag the HDD regularly, install only necessary software, use the latest drivers and keep your Windows updated.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks Vishal You Rock . i recently had a hard format of my system . so i was thinking of installing vista . but there r another option as XP , 98 , Leopord , Ubuntu 7.10 , vista , Windows 7 .

can u tell me which is the best as i have only these OSes


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 3, 2008)

the *WOW* becomes *WooooooW* great tips


----------



## gau_pppu (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for this brilliant tutorial i will definitely try it out...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazing tutorial.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks again 

btw regarding 1st point, why not upload it as a *.reg file* itself, would be much more safer 
say if some user does something wrong when copy-pasting / "saving as"...  he might come here & whine . 
you get my point. right?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Thanks again
> 
> btw regarding 1st point, why not upload it as a *.reg file* itself, would be much more safer
> say if some user does something wrong when copy-pasting / "saving as"...  he might come here & whine .
> you get my point. right?


and also please inform what it does.


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

I think the reg file provides admin access to the system for Vishal Gupta


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tweaks. The performance of my laptop has gone up.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you so much guys for your comments. 



s18000rpm said:


> Thanks again
> 
> btw regarding 1st point, why not upload it as a *.reg file* itself, would be much more safer
> say if some user does something wrong when copy-pasting / "saving as"...  he might come here & whine .
> you get my point. right?


Yeah. I can understand but I never attach .REG files cause lots of ppl are scared with registry files and they think that .REG files can harm their systems. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> and also please inform what it does.


Of course. Here is a description of all registry codes:



> Adds "Copy To" option in context menu:
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
> @="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
> 
> ...





utsav said:


> I think the reg file provides admin access to the system for Vishal Gupta


lol.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

great as usual.. awesome vg


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 4, 2008)

excellent work VG ! ~


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome tutorial


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 4, 2008)

max_demon said:


> thanks Vishal You Rock . i recently had a hard format of my system . so i was thinking of installing vista . but there r another option as XP , 98 , *Leopord* , Ubuntu 7.10 , vista , Windows 7 .
> 
> can u tell me which is the best as i have only these OSes



Leopard is illegal for anything other than Macs!  

Great tut man! No offense but did you come up with the reg tweaks or did you get is some where else?


----------



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Great tut man! No offense but did you come up with the reg tweaks or did you get is some where else?


 did u really ask this question  some one asked vishal about registry tweaks 

PS: he is our in-house windows guru (he eats windows registry for breakfast; lunch; dinner and with tea/coffee)

o and yeah needless to say great compilation guruji


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ +1! Vishal I think you should code a Modular Windows tweaking program. I haf no doubts that it will leave all those existing tweaking programs behind... faaaaar faaaaaaaaar behind!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> did u really ask this question  some one asked vishal about registry tweaks
> 
> PS: he is our in-house windows guru (he eats windows registry for breakfast; lunch; dinner and with tea/coffee)
> 
> o and yeah needless to say great compilation guruji


I think VG must also stand for *Vista Guruji *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you so much guys for those sweet comments. I appreciate them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think VG must also stand for *Vista Guruji *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*


+1. But Vishal was your name Xishal before??? Coz then you were XG = XP Guruji!! 

Seriously pal, you should write a book and I can assure you one thing that I'd do all I can in spreading awareness about that book!! Thing is all of us may know one or two tweaks here and there but may not remember everything. A central tweak repo (book) is the way to go!! 

I request Team DIGIT to contact Vishal for bringing out a Fast Track on Windows Tweaks (for both XP and Vista users).


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great buddy..........
simply awesome..Although I was expecting this from you 
I know, you will write all your XP tuts for vista also.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ lol. Thanks buddy. Thats true I wanted to compile this tut since a few months but didnt get sufficient time.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to correct some misconceptions here.



> Now disable all unnecessary options in *Visual Effects* tab, you can remain following options enabled according to your requirements:


 
If you have a graphics card which can provide Aero support (GeForce FX 5200/Radeon 9600 or above) then you do not need to disable Aero. Aero is rendered in your graphic card & uses graphic card's memory not the System RAM. Disabling Aero will revert Windows Vista to Windows Basic theme which is rendered via Software.

In other words if your graphic card is Aero compatible then don't disable Aero. You will loose performance instead of gaining any.



> Now disable following options:
> 
> *Display file size information in folder tips.*
> *Display simple folder view in Navigation pane.*
> ...


 
This will not result in any performane benefit, so it's upto the user whether he likes these features or not.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think VG must also stand for *Vista Guruji *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*


 
+1.

*VG* -> *Vishal Gupta* -> _*Vista Guruji *->_ *Vis*(hal Gup)*ta *-> *Vista*
**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ heh. Thanks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I would like to correct some misconceptions here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a graphics card which can provide Aero support (GeForce FX 5200/Radeon 9600 or above) then you do not need to disable Aero. Aero is rendered in your graphic card & uses graphic card's memory not the System RAM. Disabling Aero will revert Windows Vista to Windows Basic theme which is rendered via Software.


I beg to differ and agree fully with Vishal here. Even on a 7300GS, 256mb PCI-E card Aero makes working on Vista horrible esp. with software like AutoCAD 2007 SP1.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 4, 2008)

You sir, are indeed skilled. How did you attain so much knowledge??? No more questioning your tuts...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I beg to differ and agree fully with Vishal here. Even on a 7300GS, 256mb PCI-E card Aero makes working on Vista horrible esp. with software like AutoCAD 2007 SP1.


 
Ok first, You are wrong here. AutoCAD 2007 SP1 is all OpenGL, so it has nothing to do with Aero. If Aero disables it is due to compatibility issues & not a fault of Vista. Use AutoCAD 2008.

I m using Vista here with GeForce 6600GT AGP with 256 MB RAM & it is as snappier as on a 8800GT PCI-E


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2008)

Great work Vistaji.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ Thank you ji. 

@ring_wraith
No problem.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ok first, You are wrong here. AutoCAD 2007 SP1 is all OpenGL, so it has nothing to do with Aero. If Aero disables it is due to compatibility issues & not a fault of Vista. Use AutoCAD 2008.


Forget OpenGL, with only 2D and no 3D rendering on an AMD 1.8G Dual core, 2GB RAM, nvidia 7300gs 256mb pci-e with aero on even working on 2d in autocad 2007 sp1 crawls! But disabling aero magically boosts speed as if a passenger train has suddenly become a bullet train!!!!

Aero doesn't disable anything and autocad 2007 sp1 is fully compatible and a certified vista product, fyi 

EDIT: Lets not argue on this topic  Was supporting what Vishal said in this tutorial since its something I've experienced. Let the thread specific discussion continue.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Forget OpenGL, with only 2D and no 3D rendering on an AMD 1.8G Dual core, 2GB RAM, nvidia 7300gs 256mb pci-e with aero on even working on 2d in autocad 2007 sp1 crawls! But disabling aero magically boosts speed as if a passenger train has suddenly become a bullet train!!!!


 
That's because AutoCAD is an Old Application engine using GDI+ to render & doesn't know what WPF & Aero is.

If u run 3Ds Max, then even that works better without aero but here is the thing., How many people use these apps? So it is not adviced to disable Aero & DWM.



> EDIT: Lets not argue on this topic  Was supporting what Vishal said in this tutorial since its something I've experienced. Let the thread specific discussion continue.


 
Ok


----------



## satyamy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the Tuts.
now i hav installed vista so u r tips are very uselful for me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Welcome.


----------

